
Review my startup: YouIntern.com - nsrivast
http://www.youintern.com
======
cschneid
I might have missed it, but I didn't find a decent browse interface. If I'm
starting out searching for internships, I don't necessarily know any search
terms to jump off from. An idle browsing of all available positions would make
things easier from the intern side.

~~~
markessien
Yes, or some type of localised browsing. More likely than not, people would
prefer to do the internship in their home city.

------
nsrivast
I just launched a pet project with a few friends and I'd love to hear any
feedback.

It's a website that connects students looking for internships and employers
providing them. The focus is advertising/marketing industries, but we're
looking to expand into other verticals in the future.

Thanks!

~~~
csytan
The graphics and layout of your site look great :)

I have a suggestion that might be of use: reduce the content on your main page
so that the user can tell in 15 seconds or less what your site does, and how
to get started.

Some examples:

\- removing "Search Employers, Internships, and Reviews" and the middle search
box, while leaving the one on the top

\- Removing "My Portfolio", should be shown only when logged in

\- Moving "Contact Us" to the bottom of the page

\- Removing "recent reviews" and replacing it with "From the Blogs

\- Adding some big buttons for "Students" and "Employers" (your main audience)

Keep up the good work!

~~~
wheels
Agreed, same thing I said yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=342705>

Too much off-message content right up front. "Freedom from coffee and copies"
and "new and improved" are the two messages you hit me with on first
impression, which loses me. Your message seems to be, "YouIntern.com brings
students and employers together." That's what needs to be in 1000 point font.
You should follow up with your main point of differentiation, i.e. "by
crawling 8 bazillion thingers and having a team of monkeys sort them to match
your skills".

~~~
walterk
Nod. "Freedom from coffee and copies" should be replaced with "Bringing
students and employers together".

I'd also change "But you need a great internship, one that moves your career
forward" to simply "A great internship that moves your career forward."

~~~
wheels
Thinking about this one further -- I might change it to be more targeted at
employers. I think they're the harder group to get on board, and if you get
them, and the right ones, then the students will follow.

Maybe something like, "Great minds, at a special, introductory price." ;-)

------
dangrover
This looks great! I've been trying to find a good internship lately. I go to
Northeastern, and while the internships in our co-op program are usually far
above "copies and coffee", they're not always too appealing :)

~~~
Oompa
I'm in the same boat, but I have yet to look in the internship database that
Georgia Tech offers to it's co-op/internship students.

------
jwilliams
Looks good - My comments are more a matter of style, so take with a pinch of
salt...

1\. I like the logo, but I don't like it against the blue. It washes out the
colors. I'd change the background to something more complimentary - or maybe
instead of a drop shadow a white glow would work (not sure without seeing it
:)

2\. I don't like the byline "Freedom from Coffee and Copies". You'll turn off
the set: "I had the best times fetching coffee" and "I show them the ropes to
X, why shouldn't they get me coffee" and "If they can't be bothered getting
coffee, they aren't motivated enough to be an intern at supercompany Y"...
etc... etc... This is even if they have a great position - people can be
stubborn on principle. I'd save it as a byline for the "Interns" section.

3\. I initially didn't like the name, which is never really a big deal, but I
liked it when I saw the "you-intern" blue/red logo. You could also emphasize
the three colors if you went to "you-in-tern" - which is also a neat play on
words.

Again, all just style. Good luck.

------
browser411
Great idea--just makes a lot of sense. Some thoughts on UI:

1) Would be great to put listings front and center on the homepage. The idea
doesn't need a whole lot of explaining (it's a good thing)

2) I wouldn't auto-hide the internship details on a listing. That is the most
important info on the entire site, I think.

3) Agree with commenter that most people prob browse rather than search

------
kaens
I would suggest sliding div#Search down for options, or maybe just adding a
"expand" button (on <http://new.youintern.com/search/filter>) for showing the
content of the list-items corresponding to search
(employers|internships|reviews)?

After doing a search that suggested that I "try choosing 'include old
results'", it was entirely non-obvious to me that I needed to mouseover the
checkboxes, and the options under "employers" went past the bottom of my
browser window (firefox 3.0.1).

Other than that, this looks like a really awesome service. I'm bookmarking it
in case I actually end up going to college in a year or so in the hopes that
it grows into what it has potential to grow into.

Good luck, and thanks for launching a project that has immediate practical use
to a lot of people.

------
vaksel
I'd change around the search box. The main one in the middle of the page is
too low. And the top search box is too boring.

"Search Employers, Internships, and Reviews" to bring people to Advanced
Search is too wordy

Remove the whole blogs part of the main page...it takes up way too much time
and you gain absolutely nothing from it.

I'd also add a browse functionality which at least lets people look at all the
jobs in a particular field. i.e. Finance, Medicine etc.

Your actual internship description needs to be full from the start. You take
up 90% of the space just to tell them the company name, and then for actual
description you ask them to click "Show full info"

------
chris11
Overall the site looks good. I would like to see the average ratings for each
company. When I check out Raytheon I have to read each individual review to
find the ratings.It would also be nice to limit the searches to fields, like
engineering, on the initial search.

------
mhidalgo
I really would like to search by location that isn't apparent from the main
page.

~~~
epall
Yes! I'm going to school in Troy, NY, which the geolocation figured out, but
I'm looking for internships in Silicon Valley (where I spend my summers). I
can't search by location, and I can't figure out how to browse past the first
10. Makes finding internships kind of hard.

------
symptic
Looks neat. That's the same thing i was going to do with www.jobzor.com with
its redesign (<http://sicret.net/jobzor>).

One bit of advice: make a Facebook app.

------
vikas5678
I'm looking for an internship too, so I signed up! I'm a Grad Student at San
Jose State, so hopefully I shouldnt have too much trouble finding programming
internships..

------
brandnewlow
What'd you use to geotarget the "internships near you" box?

~~~
jwilliams
I think it's mocked up - It's showing the diametrically opposite side to the
world for me at the moment :)

------
Dilpil
Your entering a crowded market (there are a million sites with this purpose),
but your site is about 100x nicer than the others I've seen.

------
fredBuddemeyer
superficially speaking the logo is great but can i suggest you consider the
layout of the page. thing is the search seems oddly re-contextualized down
there like it's an example of a search rather than the real deal. at first
blush i thought it was a gif of the search you "could perform".

------
gills
Cool.

Your logo looks very similar to the MS Office logo.

------
antidaily
ahem... <http://randaclay.com/bahamas.png>

~~~
jwilliams
That whole motif was pretty common in the 70's.

------
mjnaus
Is there anything that sets you aside from the hundreds of other intern sites
out there?

------
pjharrin
Looks pretty good, it will get even better as you get more internship
opportunities up

------
JessMah
It'd be nice if the internships on the frontpage related to the user's
location.

------
rw
The search box at the top returns an error page for every query.

------
btw0
Your design looks very olympicy.

